# Look who’s talking! / You’re one to talk!



## Outsider

I thought this might be a fun expression to translate. It was the title of a well-known series of American films starring John Travolta and Kirstie Alley, and all. 


Here it is in Italian.
Here it is in Spanish.
And here it is in French.
In Portuguese, it's:

Olha quem fala!​(This was how the title of the film was translated, too.)


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Žiūrėkit kas kalba!


----------



## dn88

*Polish:*

_I kto to mówi!_


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
_Bak şu konuşana!_


----------



## betulina

In *Catalan*:

Mira qui parla!


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Russian: Кто бы говорил!


----------



## Woland

Romanian : Uite cine vorbeşte !
Setwale Charm,the Russian translation of the film wasn't* Уж* кто Кто бы говорил ?


----------



## Joannes

I can only translate this into my local dialect: *hoort wie da 't zegt*.

Someone else may know a Standard Dutch equivalent.

(I don't think the film title was translated.)


----------



## bhagavan dasa

Outsider said:


> I thought this might be a fun expression to translate. It was the title of a well-known series of American films starring John Travolta and Kirstie Alley, and all.
> 
> Here it is in Italian.
> Here it is in Spanish.
> And here it is in French.
> In Portuguese, it's:
> 
> Olha quem fala!​(This was how the title of the film was translated, too.)


 
We, most of the times, use "olha quem fala", but the title of the movie was translated as "Olha Quem Está Falando".


----------



## elroy

Palestinian Arabic: !شُف مين بحكي (_shuf miin biHki!_)


----------



## jaxlarus

Greek:
*Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!*

Cypriot Greek:
*Πκοιος εμίλησεν!*


----------



## barbiegood

in Hungarian:

*Nicsak, ki beszél!*


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> I can only translate this into my local dialect: *hoort wie da 't zegt*.
> 
> Someone else may know a Standard Dutch equivalent.
> 
> (I don't think the film title was translated.)



That's '(Moet je) Horen wie het zegt!' which, like the dialect version literally does not mean _look who's talking _but (the much more logical  ) _hear who says it_


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:
人のこと言えるかよ
hito-no koto ieru kayo

Literally it is "How dare you criticise others" and the implied nuance is criticising others while you are on the same level.


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *תראו מי שמדבר!*


----------



## Messquito

In English, also "You are one to talk" is possible with the same meaning.
In Chinese, we say "你還敢說(別人/我/他)" You have the nerve to say that (about others/me/him/her...). It's very much like Japanese.
Or, 你有資格說＿嗎？ Are you in the right position to say that about __?
你還有臉說＿？ Are you embarrassed to say that about __?


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Look who's talking! - idiom
*To říká ten pravej*. (for males)
*To říká ta pravá.* (for females)
= The right one is saying that.

Look Who's Talking - title of the movie
*Kdopak to mluví*
= Who's speaking


----------



## apmoy70

jaxlarus said:


> Greek:
> *Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει!*
> 
> Cypriot Greek:
> *Πκοιος εμίλησεν!*


Just wanted to add pronunciation:

Standard Greek:
[ˈcita pç͡os miˈla.i]

Cypriot Greek:
[pc͡os eˈmilisen]


----------



## ger4

ilocas2 said:


> *To říká ten pravej*. (for males)
> *To říká ta pravá.* (for females)
> = The right one is saying that.


German:
_Das sagt der Richtige_. (m)
_Das sagt die Richtige_. (f)
_- das_: 'that'
_- sagt_: 'is saying'
_- der_: 'the' (definite article, masculine gender)
_- die_: 'the' (definite article, feminine gender)
_- Richtige_: 'right (one)' <- an adjective used as a noun 

Alternatively: _Ausgerechnet du musst das sagen_.
_- ausgerechnet du_: 'you of all people'
_- musst_: '(you) need'
_- das_: 'that'
_- sagen_: 'to say'


----------



## 810senior

Japanese:
mainly cynically,
よく言うよ(you talk it well)
お前が言うなよ(you can't talk about it)

If it comes to the film's title, it is translated ベイビー・トーク(baby talk) in Japan.


----------



## franknagy

The title of the film was translated to Hungarian:
"Nicsak, ki beszél."

The part after the comma is an exact translation.
"Nicsak" # "look" but an interjection (what-ho).

The exact translation of "look" is "nézd".


----------



## Delvo

Which of the phrase's two English meanings are you talking about? Or do the equivalent expressions in other languages also have the same two meanings apiece so the distinction is unnecessary?

1: to tell someone else that a baby has begun speaking
2: to accuse someone of hypocrisy or lack of self-awareness because (s)he just said something about someone else which is actually true of himself/herself


----------



## Messquito

Delvo said:


> Which of the phrase's two English meanings are you talking about? Or do the equivalent expressions in other languages also have the same two meanings apiece so the distinction is unnecessary?
> 
> 1: to tell someone else that a baby has begun speaking
> 2: to accuse someone of hypocrisy or lack of self-awareness because (s)he just said something about someone else which is actually true of himself/herself


1. 他在說話誒/耶！ He/She is talking!
耶(ye) shows surprise, mild or big, but in daily speech, we often delete the y sound and make it 誒(e)
The literal translation is also possible: 看看誰在說話！
2.


Messquito said:


> In English, also "You are one to talk" is possible with the same meaning.
> In Chinese, we say "你還敢說(別人/我/他)" You have the nerve to say that (about others/me/him/her...). It's very much like Japanese.
> Or, 你有資格說＿嗎？ Are you in the right position to say that about __?
> 你還有臉說＿？ Are you embarrassed to say that about __?


----------



## ger4

Addition to German


Delvo said:


> 1: to tell someone else that a baby has begun speaking


Many options but in this case it is possible to translate the English idiom literally: _Sieh (schau / guck / kuck) mal, wer da spricht! _'Look who is talking'


Spoiler: sieh / schau / guck / kuck



_Sieh, schau, guck, kuck_ can all be translated as 'look!' (2nd person singular imperative). _Sieh_ (infinitive _sehen_) and _schau_ (infinitive _schauen_) are used in both formal and informal speech, while _guck_ (infinitive _gucken_) is more informal. _Kuck_ is an even more informal version of _guck_, rarely used in the southern parts of Germany and probably unintelligible to Austrians which is why the film title has two versions in German: _Kuck mal, wer da spricht!_ (Germany) and _Schau mal, wer da spricht! _(Austria). >>





Spoiler: mal



_Mal_ can have several functions. Here I think it moderates the imperative verb to make it sound less abrupt (less like a command) but also to express surprise.





Spoiler: spricht



_Spricht_ is the 3rd person singular form of _sprechen_ ('to speak', 'to talk') in the present tense (there is no exact equivalent to the English continuous/progressive aspect in German)





Delvo said:


> 2: to accuse someone of hypocrisy or lack of self-awareness because (s)he just said something about someone else which is actually true of himself/herself


#19


----------



## Messquito

Found a list of phrases for hypocrisy:

_Look who's talking!_
You can talk!
You should talk!
_You are (a fine) one to talk!_
_That's rich, coming from you!_
That's the pot calling the kettle black.
I seem to remember, not so long ago...
Yeah, and you're so much better
And you're so squeaky clean.
_Take a look in the mirror sometime._
People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones.
Says Mr. Perfect.
It takes a thief to catch a thief.
Some people don't know what they are talking.
_Before you judge me, make sure you're perfect._ 
5. reminds me that sometimes we say 你講這句話真是有說服力啊！ Your talking is so persuasive!
10. reminds me of a Chinese saying 你撒泡尿照照自己吧！ Why don't you pee a puddle and look for your reflection in it.
15. reminds me of a saying 刮別人鬍子之前，請先把自己的刮乾淨 Before you shave others, shave yourslef first.
6. and 13. is like a Chinese saying 五十步笑百步 A 50-step (fleer) laughing at a 100-step (fleer). or a Hokkien saying 龜笑鱉無尾 A turtle laughing at a tortoise for not having tail.


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

_Paraskin puhuja!_ "The best talker!", -_kin_ makes the expression ironic.


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

*Нашол кој да збори*/каже!* - lit. has-found who to speak/say
*Кој ми збори/кажува! *- who to-me speaks/says

The verb and the pronoun "who" are masculine, and can't be changed to a feminine form, because the expression is general and gender isn't being taken into account when it's being used. 

*збори is an informal/regional/poetic form of the more standard "зборува", but you can't use the latter in this expression.


----------



## elroy

“Look who’s talking!” and “You’re one to talk!” are used to call someone out on criticizing you for something they’re guilty of themselves.

Example:

(Olivia has a habit of using too much makeup.)
Olivia: You probably wanna go easy on the lipstick and eyeshadow.
Diane: Look who’s talking! / You’re one to talk!

How would this be expressed in other languages?

*Palestinian Arabic*: شف مين بحكي! (“Look who’s talking!”)

*German*: Das sagt der/die Richtige! (“That’s said by the right person!”)


----------



## Welsh_Sion

*Cymraeg/Welsh

un da i siarad!*
one good to talking
'a good one to talk!'


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Για δες/δείτε ποιος μιλάει!»* [ʝaˈðe̞s̠.ˈpço̞s̠.miˈla.i] (singular or informal)/[ʝaˈðit̠e̞.ˈpço̞s̠.miˈla.i] (plural or formal) --> _let's see who's talking!_


----------



## Perseas

apmoy70 said:


> Greek:
> 
> *«Για δες/δείτε ποιος μιλάει!»* [ʝaˈðe̞s̠.ˈpço̞s̠.miˈla.i] (singular or informal)/[ʝaˈðit̠e̞.ˈpço̞s̠.miˈla.i] (plural or formal) --> _let's see who's talking!_


Or _*Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει.  
Κοίτα ποιος μιλάει - Βικιπαίδεια.



*_


----------



## Dymn

Catalan: 
«mira qui parla» "look who's talking"

Spanish: 
«mira quién habla» "look who's talking"
In young speech, «habló» "(s)he spoke" suffices
«habló de putas la Tacones» "the Heels (like a nickname or something) talked about whores"


----------



## elroy

la (singular) Tacones (plural) is interesting!  It sounds really strange to me.


----------



## Penyafort

Dymn said:


> «habló de putas la Tacones» "the Heels (like a nickname or something) talked about whores"



That was the first one coming to my mind too. 

Perhaps that translation is too literal. I'd rather say something like 'Miss Heels came to call us whores'...


----------



## bearded

Italian:
_Senti chi parla!_ (lit. hear who is talking)


----------



## Dymn

elroy said:


> la (singular) Tacones (plural) is interesting! It sounds really strange to me.


It's very common in colloquial Spanish to use a plural noun in a similar fashion, e.g. "un mierdas" (a shitty person), "un pupas" (someone who is always sick), "un ansias" (someone who is always in a hurry), etc.


----------



## gato radioso

elroy said:


> la (singular) Tacones (plural) is interesting!  It sounds really strange to me.


That´s almost a tradition here.
Franco´s wife was very fond of jewellery, so her popular nickname was _"La collares"_


----------



## Trisia

Romanian:

"Uite cine vorbește" = lit. Look who's talking.
"Tu vorbești?" = lit. You're talking? (you're one to talk)

"Râde ciob de oală spartă" = the shard laughing at the cracked pot.


----------



## hui

Finnish:

*Paraskin puhuja!* = As if the best talker!
_paras_ = the best
_-kin _= lit. also; but in this case: as if [you were]
_puhuja < puhua_, to talk


----------



## Welsh_Sion

How current is, *Tu parles, Charles ! *in French, francophes? (I've only seen it in dictionaries, never actually spoken by a Frenchie.)

Or this just with the meaning of disbelief at the other's utterance?


----------



## Rallino

Turkish:

*Diyene bak!* = Look at the one who talks!


----------



## Awwal12

Russian uses its conjunctive mood here (entirely tense-indifferent), as well as interrogative-relative pronouns as indefinite ones (as it does sometimes), which makes direct translation into English somewhat complicated.
1. Кто бы говорил (Któ by govoríl) - literally "who would talk", apparently a shortening of the phrase meaning "whoever would have been talking, you would have been silent".
2. Чья бы корова мычала (, а твоя молчала) - Chyá by koróva mychála (, a tvoyá molchála), lit. "Whoever's cow would have been mooing (, yours would have been silent)".


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao,
in Italy we have the Pope  , so I'll add
_Da che pulpito viene la predica! _From which pulpit is the sermon coming! (not sure on  the English translation  ).


----------



## Welsh_Sion

I'm sure you're right, @alfaalfa - but I guess you could turn it into a looser translation, just for the sake of the play on words:

"_Who is pontificating, now?_"

(I guess some might see this as a slur on Roman Catholicism. Not my intention.)


----------



## alfaalfa

Welsh_Sion said:


> "_Who is pontificating, now?_"


Francis, of course


----------



## Welsh_Sion

You can tell I'm not a believer ... I walked straight into that one!


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian: *(Glej,) kdo se oglaša!* (Look,) who's making a sound!


----------



## Anemona61

Serbian: Ko mi kaže!


----------



## matakoweg

in Dutch: Moet je horen wie het zegt!
you must hear who is saying it!


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*תראו מי שמדבר/ת!* - look who's talking! ("look" is plural and "talking" is singular masculine/feminine)


----------



## hx1997

Mandarin:
你还有脸说别人？"You have the face to talk about somebody else?"


----------

